# Another AF 478 Tin Box Car......



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

This was the White, "Transition Car" I got for under $6

To this guy, "Transition" was "O" truck on one end and "S" on the other:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Didn't want another White Car so I went with Gray & Red w/Black frame.

I'm waiting for a door before I tab it up!

View attachment 3242


View attachment 3243


View attachment 3244


View attachment 3245


View attachment 3246


View attachment 3247


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks like there's two doors there.
One bad?

Your unique instead of a before and after shot you gave us an after and before shot.:laugh:

It looks good. :thumbsup:
Why not red doors to match the top?

What's it say on it? American Flyer something.

Wasn't someone looking for American Flyer Santa Fe decals?

A link. http://shop.ebay.com/pabresler/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

The door that you see on the back side was my attempt to make one out of sheet metal. Looks like "Skata!" It works, but I want an original one!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> The door that you see on the back side was my attempt to make one out of sheet metal. Looks like "Skata!" It works, but I want an original one!


Here are a few things to keep you busy for a few hours.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Trains-American...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4150365e0b


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim ... nice work, as usual!!!

Big Ed ... boy, nice link above ... great vintage collection on someone's part.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice collection. Would definitely keep someone busy!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Jim, have you tried Portline for the door?


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

No, but I will now! Thanks!!!

Checked. At $10 & s/h, I can just buy another beat up one and still come out with some parts left!


----------

